# Type 2 Metformin Gliclazide Running



## Ronald Robertson (Jan 18, 2022)

Hi. I  currently training for 5km in 25mins and half marathon in 1:55 and doing long comfortable runs of 1hr and short fast ones of 30mins. I use milk or orange juice to keep BG up for fuel. 

Any tips from someone on same meds that has done either most welcome. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 18, 2022)

You’re much quicker than me! I clock in at about 40 minutes for a 5km and have my first ever half in April. Honestly I’m be happy if I’m alive when I cross the finish line. 

Can’t help with the meds question as I’m just on 500mg metformin.


----------

